# John Deere 955 72" belly mower PTO shaft assembly worn out



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

98 JD 955 Compact Tractor w/a 72" belly mower. FM & male of splined telescopic shaft is worn out. They cost almost $900 & I am on a fixed income. Is there an aftermarket that will work? On the trans side is a slip lock 21 splined (I think); on the gearbox side; it is 1.0562 (little over an inch) in diameter w/keyway & lock down bolt.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tater50,

There's a used PTO shaft on ebay. EBay item number: 254983703595

There's another one on ebay, but pricey. Keep an eye on ebay, One will come up.


.


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Harvey; I had se


HarveyW said:


> Hello Tater50,
> 
> There's a used PTO shaft on ebay. EBay item number: 254983703595
> 
> ...


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Tater, This may be an even better idea?? $90 for pictured end on ebay. Maybe replace both ends? I cannot find the other end. If you can get a part number, do an internet search for it. EBay item number: 324660809360


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

ARIMain - GREENPARTS


Buy Genuine OEM John Deere parts for your John Deere 72 Inch Mid-Mount Rotary Mower 855 & 955 Compact Utility Tractors -PC2114 pto shaft: mid-mount rotary mower 655 compact utility and ship today! Huge in-stock inventory of OEM John Deere parts.




www.green-parts-direct.com


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

BigT said:


> ARIMain - GREENPARTS
> 
> 
> Buy Genuine OEM John Deere parts for your John Deere 72 Inch Mid-Mount Rotary Mower 855 & 955 Compact Utility Tractors -PC2114 pto shaft: mid-mount rotary mower 655 compact utility and ship today! Huge in-stock inventory of OEM John Deere parts.
> ...


The yokes & universals are great; it's just the m & fm spline area that is worn but you all have put me on the right track. I checked on one that was pricey & looked down at the bottom of the page @ what others had looked at & found one in my price range & bought it. Thanks


----------

